# TP-Link problem on PPPOE



## mazazino

Hello all,

im kinda of a newbie in networking and routers.

I have a PPPOE cable connection at my house. Just for testing if the connection is good, I connected the WAN cable to my desktop PC, and created a new broadband connection (PPPOE), typed in the username and password, and connected just fine. I had normal access to the internet

Now, when I tried to connect the WAN cable to my TP-Link router, I accessed its administrator's page through my desktop (the 192.168.1.1 page), and went to the Network --> WAN configuration page.

I chose PPPOE as the type of connection, entered the username and password that I used on the desktop earlier as stated above, and tried to connect. The router failed to connect to the internet. I found this out because I went back to the desktop that's connected to the router failed to access the internet. I pinged the router from the desktop, it worked. I tried to ping google.com, it failed.

Anyone can help me understand why I'm not being able to connect to the internet through the TP-link?

Sorry for the long post, I was trying to be as detailed as I Could.

appreciate any help.


----------



## Wand3r3r

logon to the router using the pc that had the internet connection.
go to the routers wan config page
you should see 'clone workstation mac address'
do so.

Then try again with the other pc to get to the internet

You of course are not making a pppoe connection on the pc that was internet connected. Only one pppoe logon allowed.


----------



## mazazino

thank you Wand3r3r.

i will try it and get back to you.

as for the last line in your post, yes when the WAN cable is connected to the router, I'm not using pppoe on the PC itself.. I'm simply trying to connect to the internet directly..mostly by trying to ping google.com or yahoo.com or using nslookup on any website..

anyway i will try what u said and get back to u.
thanks


----------



## mazazino

hey Wand3r3r,

thanks for the advice, cloning the MAC address worked. Can you please explain what was wrong and how it got fixed?


----------



## ykbks

Hey there you guys! :flowers:
I am new here! :uhoh:

I got this cable connection that uses PPPoE and I got me username and password to connect.

Now, when I plug the cable in my laptop, i can use my username and password to create a connection.

I got a TP-LINK TL-WR740N wireless router. I plugged the cable in it.
then went to 192.168.0.1 to config,
then easy setup
then choose pppoe
then input my username and pw
then wireless security stuff
then saved
but it doesnt work!
there is no internet connection!!!!! :banghead:


I also cloned the mac address but it doesnt work!! :nonono:

what can I do?


----------



## arsoneta

ykbks said:


> Hey there you guys! :flowers:
> I am new here! :uhoh:
> 
> I got this cable connection that uses PPPoE and I got me username and password to connect.
> 
> Now, when I plug the cable in my laptop, i can use my username and password to create a connection.
> 
> I got a TP-LINK TL-WR740N wireless router. I plugged the cable in it.
> then went to 192.168.0.1 to config,
> then easy setup
> then choose pppoe
> then input my username and pw
> then wireless security stuff
> then saved
> but it doesnt work!
> there is no internet connection!!!!! :banghead:
> 
> 
> I also cloned the mac address but it doesnt work!! :nonono:
> 
> what can I do?



I've seen around the internet many people have this issue with different routers but haven't really figured it out. 

Here is the solution: *change your router's IP address*

*In depth explained: a lot of people have routers with the same IP causing interference with the local modem from the internet provider company. Nobody bothers to change this IP not even knowing this is the fault for the internet drop-outs. Your router's IP is the one you use to connect to when you access the machine. By default should be 192.168.1.1 etc

Here's a video that shows how to change a tplink router's IP address:


----------



## Nitin1995

I, also change IP address of my TPLink WR740 router then also it will not work.
pls provide me the solution.


my internet provider will says my router is not working correctly change if your router is have warenty .
Is this true?


----------

